# Trainaholics among us?



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Calling all Trainaholics,
How bad do you have it?

Funny model train video, back when trains were built in America.:smokin:
I wonder how many got their start into model RR like this.
I know there are a lot of new members who come here and join up and say that they are building a model RR for their "kid/kids"...........Are they really? 

I love how his layout progressed. Olives anyone? 

Joe McDoakes — So You Want a Model Railroad,


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice.ed, truthfully I didnt think id watch the whole thing but I did. Funny stuff.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> I know there are a lot of new members who come here and join up and say that they are building a model RR for their "kid/kids"...........Are they really?


I tried to rationalize that it was for my grandson. My partner didn't buy it... :laugh:

Dan


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I posted that video on this forum yesterday under "Model Railroad Videos"...probably where it belongs.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Nice video,,,,the black & white really takes me back,,,,a woman wore a dress all day, no matter what she was doing. I never saw my mother in anything other than a dress, until I got out of the Army, in 71. LOL I guess we all rebelled.

Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> I posted that video on this forum yesterday under "Model Railroad Videos"...probably where it belongs.


Hmm, I did not see that. Sorry.
Maybe if you knew how to embed it here on the site instead of a link, I would have seen it.
A friend sent this to me in an e mail, I did not steal it from you. Maybe if you added a little thought to the post (words) I would have looked also.

This is where it belongs, right here where I put it.:cheeky4:

This will be a DISCUSSION about Trainaholics. Not just a link to look at.
And it is in the General Model Train Discussion. :smokin:


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That video seems perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

big ed said:


> Hmm, I did not see that. Sorry.
> Maybe if you knew how to embed it here on the site instead of a link, I would have seen it.
> A friend sent this to me in an e mail, I did not steal it from you. Maybe if you added a little thought to the post (words) I would have looked also.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, big ed, but it is a video about model trains, so I naturally assumed it would best fit under the section titled Model Train Videos. 

I didn't accuse you of stealing it, I just mentioned that it had already shown up in another section. And I didn't know that it took text with a video to start a DISCUSSION. I'll try in the future to follow your decorum.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Fire, no biggie, he was kidding. Big ed gets a little funny when his home videos get out.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! I didn't expect I'd watch the whole thing either but I did. First laugh I had today.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whaddaya mean, building a model railroad for my son. He and I EACH have our own, side by side in the basement. And he actually built quite a bit of his, even though he was only 6 when we started.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Excuse me, big ed, but it is a video about model trains, so I naturally assumed it would best fit under the section titled Model Train Videos.
> 
> I didn't accuse you of stealing it, I just mentioned that it had already shown up in another section. And I didn't know that it took text with a video to start a DISCUSSION. I'll try in the future to follow your decorum.


OK, you're excused. Yes......please follow proper Ed decorum. 



sjm9911 said:


> Fire, no biggie, he was kidding. Big ed gets a little funny when his home videos get out.


Yes, what he said, you know how long it took me to film the dinner table scene over and over before I got it right? 
Olives anyone? Or would you rather have soup or gravy.


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

I thought the video was funny and yes I didn't think I would watch the whole thing either. I don't know of anyone who has gone nuts as the actor portrayed his character to be crazy. On the other hand I know lots of model railroaders that gone nuts about buying, building, and operating their railroad hobby way beyond the character in the video and that includes me. When I used to repair wrecked Peterbilt trucks, I told people that my new Cadillac was in my tool box because that was the amount of money I had invested in them. Now that tool box is setting in front of my Corvette and my new Ferrari is in the basement in the train room. I'll admit it I went over the deep end, but being crazy is a lot of fun!

Curtis


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Northern Route said:


> I thought the video was funny and yes I didn't think I would watch the whole thing either. I don't know of anyone who has gone nuts as the actor portrayed his character to be crazy. On the other hand I know lots of model railroaders that gone nuts about buying, building, and operating their railroad hobby way beyond the character in the video and that includes me. When I used to repair wrecked Peterbilt trucks, I told people that my new Cadillac was in my tool box because that was the amount of money I had invested in them. Now that tool box is setting in front of my Corvette and my new Ferrari is in the basement in the train room. I'll admit it I went over the deep end, but being crazy is a lot of fun!
> 
> Curtis


You are not alone, there are plenty of Trainaholics here.
Some have the disease worse then others. 

I didn't think I would watch the whole thing either. 
This one is shorter.

Disclaimer here> (This might have been posted somewhere else on the site. Might have been my posting maybe someone else.)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now for my hero.
To a certain extent this is how I ran my trains, but without the fireworks.
I did devise some elaborate crashes on my table. 
So many my Dad took the trains away from me, I didn't get them back for over 25 years! Then when I did, most of the bridges and accessories were gone. 

I still have my crash locomotives, they have a few battle scars and one has a new gear wheel and they still run great.:smokin::thumbsup:

Disclaimer here> (This might have been posted somewhere else on the site. Might have been my posting maybe someone else.)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Whaddaya mean, building a layout for my son? He has his own...right next to mine. And, surpeisingly, he's done a lot of the work on it, even though he was only 5 when we started.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Crazy movie! Good for a laugh. Enjoyed it, thanks Ed.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Here comes the gravy train!" ...

I got a good chuckle out of that headliner video. Thanks for the laugh, Ed!

TJ


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

There use to be a coffee shop near me that had a RR theme and there was an O scale track around the counter that would bring you things like coffee and such. Pretty cool, had lots of trains running around the walls as well. 

Magic


----------

